# Sat/Sun Jan 21st - a little snow coming....



## billski (Jan 18, 2012)

Something is brewing for the weekend.  Winnchill and NWS are pointing at roughly 4" by Saturday late for SVT.  Josh Fox agrees.







Matt Noyes is expecting a couple inches by by Friday. maybe the same thing, since his post is from 1/17.







The weather wonks over at American Weather (include powder freak) are pretty wired about this one.  Latest model thoughts are mix between rte 2 and rte 90, all snow about 90.  "I'm feeling pretty good for advisory snow (3-5") for most of the SNE region north of a HFD-PVD line...but not quite confident on 6"+ "..."I still feel pretty good about 3-5 or 3-6 even if it comes north. If we can keep a Euro type solution or what many of the GFS runs have shown, then something like 5-8" would be more prudent. "


Chins up guys.  Get those skis packed.  I'll be at Magical Londonderry.  The gnome will be there too.


----------



## billski (Jan 18, 2012)

Albany ALY checks in:
"A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM TRACKING FROM THE TENNESSEE VALLEY TOWARD
THE MIDDLE ATLANTIC COAST IS EXPECTED TO BRING A GENERALLY LIGHT
TO MODERATE SNOWFALL TO THE REGION LATE FRIDAY NIGHT INTO SATURDAY
WITH THE POTENTIAL FOR HEAVIER SNOW ACROSS THE HIGHER TERRAIN
SOUTH AND EAST OF CAPITAL DISTRICT. IF CONFIDENCE LEVELS INCREASE
THAT MODERATE OR GREATER SNOWFALL WILL OCCUR...THEN APPROPRIATE
WINTER WEATHER WATCHES...WARNINGS OR ADVISORIES WILL BE ISSUED."


----------



## billski (Jan 18, 2012)

"It will snow in vt, and possibly jackpot in the southern central greens. "
- American WX


Do I have your attention now?

Bye bye friends.  This weekend...


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 19, 2012)

Just to clarify, there are a couple of quick systems rolling through the next few days--one tonight/early Friday (which Noyes map may be depicting) but then the slider on Saturday--still looks like a suppressed track skimming southern areas, mainly K-ton thru Stratton, Gunstock thru Crotched, and southernmost Maine areas like Shawnee.  Still watching but that's what we got so far.  Try to enjoy whatever we get because Monday is looking a little rough with some mixing.


----------



## Angus (Jan 19, 2012)

this would be enough for the local XC center to open for the first time this season. Hurrah!!


----------



## Glenn (Jan 19, 2012)

I was reading the discussion out of Albany last night as well. Looks like it could be a good early AM on Saturday in SoVT....fingers crossed. 

Oh, and a small system may roll through tonight...good for a few inches.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 19, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> Just to clarify, there are a couple of quick systems rolling through the next few days--one tonight/early Friday (which Noyes map may be depicting) but then the slider on Saturday--still looks like a suppressed track skimming southern areas, mainly K-ton thru Stratton, Gunstock thru Crotched, and southernmost Maine areas like Shawnee.  Still watching but that's what we got so far.  Try to enjoy whatever we get because Monday is looking a little rough with some mixing.


  so saturday a trip to Catmount is mid hudson valley of ny might be great but my trip to Gore on this Monday and Tuesday it might rain up there


----------



## jaja111 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks Bill, this thread makes me even happier that I'll be under a red dot for the "at least12inches" map in the pacific northwest this weekend.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 19, 2012)

Scotty said:


> so saturday a trip to Catmount is mid hudson valley of ny might be great but my trip to Gore on this Monday and Tuesday it might rain up there



Pretty much Scotty.  Monday isn't looking that great.  Will keep you posted though.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 19, 2012)

Glenn said:


> I was reading the discussion out of Albany last night as well. Looks like it could be a good early AM on Saturday in SoVT....fingers crossed.
> 
> Oh, and a small system may roll through tonight...good for a few inches.



Hoping that this pans out and makes for another AM Express Powder morning at Mount Snow on Saturday!   Gotta love when mother nature trys to make the extra 30 minutes that passholders get access even better than usual!


----------



## hammer (Jan 19, 2012)

Planning to make it to Loon tomorrow...here's hoping that NHDOT is on top of tonight's snowfall.  Still remember being involved in the I-93 pileup a few years ago which was caused in part by icy roads.  Only had a few inches on the ground that time...


----------



## drjeff (Jan 19, 2012)

hammer said:


> Planning to make it to Loon tomorrow...here's hoping that NHDOT is on top of tonight's snowfall.  Still remember being involved in the I-93 pileup a few years ago which was caused in part by icy roads.  Only had a few inches on the ground that time...



The good thing is that with how cold it is today, you shouldn't see too much melting of the 1st snow as it starts to fall later today on the road surfaces, and that very often is what causes the biggest problems, getting that melting layer that then freezes up as the temp drops and more snow falls.  Any liquid on the road from this one tonight should be just from the road treatment that the DOT trucks put down!


----------



## billski (Jan 19, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> Pretty much Scotty.  Monday isn't looking that great.  Will keep you posted though.



Where do you think the mixing line will be?


----------



## billski (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## WinnChill (Jan 19, 2012)

billski said:


> Where do you think the mixing line will be?



North of all New England


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 19, 2012)

In other news, there was a record breaking  6 foot snowfall in Northern Japan.  Maybe that will be a positive for us in a few weeks.  I'll cling to any glimmer of hope at this point!

http://english.ntdtv.com/ntdtv_en/news_asia/2012-01-17/record-snow-sweeps-japan.html


----------



## Cheese (Jan 19, 2012)

Any snow is great news!  I'm off to Stowe this weekend and I'll have my powdah boards along for the ride.

How fast does one have to charge 2'" of fresh to get float under skis that are 117cm underfoot? :roll:


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 19, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> In other news, there was a record breaking  6 foot snowfall in Northern Japan.  Maybe that will be a positive for us in a few weeks.  I'll cling to any glimmer of hope at this point!
> 
> http://english.ntdtv.com/ntdtv_en/news_asia/2012-01-17/record-snow-sweeps-japan.html



Yea, I saw this too.  Alaska, Austria, and now Japan.  Hopefully we will be in line for this kind of thing in Late Feb into March.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 19, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> Pretty much Scotty.  Monday isn't looking that great.  Will keep you posted though.


Thanks winnchill


----------



## billski (Jan 19, 2012)

Very little chance for upslope on either one.  Bummer.

Thank you Mr. Winnchill for educating me.


----------



## watchoutbelow (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm hitting up Jiminy on Sunday. I'm hearing possibly 5" for them through Saturday.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 19, 2012)

Well Hunter has blown a foot and still going...they have their own weather system...


----------



## billski (Jan 19, 2012)

watchoutbelow said:


> I'm hitting up Jiminy on Sunday. I'm hearing possibly 5" for them through Saturday.



Well,Albany isn't out yet, but Taunton is:







chit man, you're in the money!


----------



## watchoutbelow (Jan 19, 2012)

billski said:


> Well,Albany isn't out yet, but Taunton is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fingers crossed. Should be a nice day either way.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 19, 2012)

It would be nice if that 8-10" area in NW MA extends another 50 miles north


----------



## abc (Jan 19, 2012)

Bill, where you get that map?


----------



## billski (Jan 19, 2012)

abc said:


> Bill, where you get that map?



Each weather forecast office issues on for their area.  Because they are not consistently stored, I had to do some digging.

Good news for you is that I have a page with all the ones of interest posted together.
http://www.iabsi.com/public/ski/total_snowfall_forecast.html

Be CAREFUL that you read the dates on them.  They are not updated daily.
Also be careful that your browser cache is up to date.  They change the picture every six hours or thereabouts.

If you use them, make sure you burn a pyre to Ullr.


----------



## abc (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## k123 (Jan 19, 2012)

kingslug said:


> Well Hunter has blown a foot and still going...they have their own weather system...



Do you think they'll get lower K27 open for Sunday?


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 19, 2012)

billski said:


> Well,Albany isn't out yet, but Taunton is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I may edge Mt. Snow up a smidge for DrJeff (and Stratton/Magic/Bromley, possibly Crotched) but that's about it.  I could see the high end of our amounts to low end of NWS amounts....probably just under or at half a foot with a little fluff factor.


----------



## Tooth (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you so much WinnChill. I appreciate your posts greatly. 

Poor Sugarloaf left out again. uke:


----------



## Glenn (Jan 19, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> I may edge Mt. Snow up a smidge[/QUOTe/]
> 
> I may be getting there early Saturday based on that news. 8)


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 19, 2012)

Well Monday in rain will be fine but tuesday i guess will icy


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 19, 2012)

here comes the blue stuff


----------



## abc (Jan 19, 2012)

What's the prediction for the Cats? Berkshire? Will there be much accumulation?

No time to go too far north this weekend...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 19, 2012)

^ Cats are supposed to do okay. I'm supposed to be at Whiteface both Sat & Sun, but  I may ski Plattekill on Sunday instead if they pull in 8". Up north won't get near that much (or so they say).


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 20, 2012)

Glenn said:


> WinnChill said:
> 
> 
> > I may edge Mt. Snow up a smidge[/QUOTe/]
> ...


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 20, 2012)

abc said:


> What's the prediction for the Cats? Berkshire? Will there be much accumulation?
> 
> No time to go too far north this weekend...



No need to go north--storm track is suppressed south.  Both Cats/Berks will do marginally better than Greens/Whites...maybe half a foot with the fluff factor.  Think 8" may be a bit much though, but staying south should be your best bet.  Hope that helps


----------



## Tooth (Jan 20, 2012)

5 up at Sugarloaf. Super dry Utah snow.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 20, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> I may edge Mt. Snow up a smidge for DrJeff (and Stratton/Magic/Bromley, possibly Crotched) but that's about it.  I could see the high end of our amounts to low end of NWS amounts....probably just under or at half a foot with a little fluff factor.



Will be windy days this weekend,  any change for Mondays forecasts


----------



## billski (Jan 20, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Will be windy days this weekend,  any change for Mondays forecasts



Look for yourself.  So VT.   I can't stand saying it.

and No VT.

I'm going out Sunday.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 20, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Will be windy days this weekend,  any change for Mondays forecasts



No, not terribly windy this weekend.  They pick up Monday--still sloppy


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jan 20, 2012)

The Bush got another 4" of light fluffy white stuff overnight.


----------



## billski (Jan 20, 2012)

Check the reports.  Several good inches in NH and VT


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 20, 2012)

billski said:


> Check the reports.  Several good inches in NH and VT



Yep.  Gotta admit, better than I thought.  I'll take an overperformer any day.  Enjoy!


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 20, 2012)

Well hopefully Magic gets closer to the 4 in your 1"-4".  That coupled with last nights snow shoudl make things ski very nicely for me on Sunday.


----------



## abc (Jan 20, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> No need to go north--storm track is suppressed south.  Both Cats/Berks will do marginally better than Greens/Whites...maybe half a foot with the fluff factor.  Think 8" may be a bit much though, but staying south should be your best bet.  Hope that helps


Thanks very much, Winn!

I'll be happy for 3-4". Anything more I'd be delighted!


----------



## kingslug (Jan 20, 2012)

k123 said:


> Do you think they'll get lower K27 open for Sunday?



done


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 20, 2012)

billski said:


> Look for yourself.  So VT.   I can't stand saying it.
> 
> and No VT.
> 
> I'm going out Sunday.


Thanks mr winn i think i ski the weekend and skip monday and tuesday


----------



## gladerider (Jan 20, 2012)

so which destination would get more pow tomorrow morning? cats or SVT?


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 20, 2012)

gladerider said:


> so which destination would get more pow tomorrow morning? cats or SVT?



Probably about the same--a slight edge to the Catskills.  Sharp cutoff from south to north with line running west to east.


----------



## billski (Jan 20, 2012)

A revealing chart.  







Another freakin' coast-hugger


----------

